

Ask HN: What happened to the Netflix Instant queue? - logical42


======
lazugod
This isn't Netflix's customer support. You should ask them whatever unknown
question you have.

~~~
logical42
haha, yeah i know, but response times on here are so much quicker. i guess i
was just hoping someone could randomly fill me in.

